# Angeln in Vietnam, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe



## Philipp_do (23. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin ab Anfang Oktober 3 Wochen mit dem Rucksack in Vietnam unterwegs. Um die Angelsucht zu befriedigen, habe ich mir jetzt ne Reisespinnrute zugelegt. Der Plan ist an der Küste ein bisschen mit Wobblern zu Fischen.

Jetzt zur Frage: muss man irgendwelche Lizenzen besorgen oder darf man da so angeln? Und lohnt sich die Nummer überhaupt ???

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## chef (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe*

Vietnamesischen Angelschein? lol
Mit Sicherheit NICHT!


----------



## Riegsee (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe*

Einen Angelschein braucht man lt. meinem Freund dort im Meer nicht. Allerdings sind die Fangmöglichkeiten sehr gering. Es wurde / wird mit Spengstoff alles kaputt "gefischt".

Eher im Süßwasser möglich - dort benötigt man aber die Erlaubnis des Gewässerbesitzers. Schwierig wenn man kein Vietnamesisch kann und niemand kennt. Z.B. Black carp. Ohne anfütttern aber auch sehr schwierig.


----------



## Philipp_do (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe*

Danke schonmal für die Info, ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal an markanten Stellen an der Küste mit Wobbler probieren, vlt auch mal mit'm boot raus... Ich werde berichten. 

Grüße


----------



## Benhurr (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe*

und wie wars?


----------

